# April's budget



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

My book budget for the month is almost half gone! I should raise it I think lol. It's after 7 here, it's not too early to go to bed and read is it?

Melissa


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I hear you...I'm slowly burning through the gift cards I added...*


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK- so I have only $43.64 left on some cards I received.  My goal is to stick to this for the month!!!  Can I do it  If I stick to freebies and bargains, I will    Then, by May, I should have another gift card thanks to my Amazon.com Visa points!

I can do it...I can do it...I can do it...I can do it...I can do it...I can do it...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

stick to freebies. That's what i'm doing now. Discovering genres that I was not interested in before. Recently I've been frequenting a local used book store, found some cheap finds, and met some very nice people. Spent more time have book conversations with workers and other customers rather than searching for a book.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Kindleboards are so GREAT for discovering new authors, Vegas!  I read "Waiting for Spring" and it was AWESOME!  (Free .pdf I emailed to Sookie)

I also got those 3 books by Boyd Morrison on March 31 and have those on the TBR list...that'll help!  I hear that they are all great, but to not start reading them at night unless you plan on staying up!  I shall see!!!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the freebies!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Freebies = good
BUT I have a problem this month.  About four of my favorite authors have new books out this month and I am hoarding so I can purchase them.  I've already pre-ordered two of them so I think I can make it.  I'm spending extra time until the new books come out by reading the classics (FREE).


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

I made the mistake of totaling up my March Kindle orders. Ouch!! I have to slow down in April.

When *The Stand* went offline, I decided to pull the trigger on some titles that I had initially planned on purchasing later, which didn't help my budget. For the next few months I need to read more and purchase less.

- Walter...


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I am fortunate to have a large gift card balance left.

I've also been reading a series of books, of which many are not available on Kindle yet, so I've been reading on paper.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My March Coinstar balance was gone and I managed to get by with what I already had TBR and freebie downloads, but made a Coinstar run yesterday and now have $108.60 so April should be fine and dandy!  Whoo Hoo!!!  I'm going book shopping!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I am going to go through my DBT books and take some to Half-Priced books (mostly the ones that I won't read again or have replaced in Kindle format) and use that money for an Amazon gift card. I have already plowed through a bit of my monthly gift card balance


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

As long as DW is hoarding the GeekBook™ I am sticking tothe vast pile of DTBs I've had waiting.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

WalterK said:


> For the next few months I need to read more and purchase less.
> 
> - Walter...


Don't we all!
deb


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't have a BOOK budget.....I budget everything else pretty well, but I don't deny myself books!  Sometimes I actually have to deny myself that new pair of awesome shoes so that I can still buy books....that is tough!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This should be KindleBoards official motto:

"When I get a little money I buy books; and if any is left I buy food and clothes" - Erasmus 

Ann


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Wouldn't it be (for many):

"When I get a little money I buy Kindle books; and if any is left I buy Kindle accessories; if any is left after that, then I buy food and clothes."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes!!  That is much better. . . . . .  But add on "and when I get a little change, I go to coin star."

Ann


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OK- so I have only $43.64 left on some cards I received. My goal is to stick to this for the month!!! Can I do it If I stick to freebies and bargains, I will  Then, by May, I should have another gift card thanks to my Amazon.com Visa points!
> 
> I can do it...I can do it...I can do it...I can do it...I can do it...I can do it...


I have almost the same budget left as you, so far I only bought one book for $.99 so that leaves me with $49.01 for the month.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

And when I have no money left to buy books, or accessories, or go to Coinstar, I come to Kindleboards and read about others who are buying books, and accessories, and going to Coinstar.  
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

DH and I got an Amazon gift card for trading in some of our video games.  We placed a non-Kindle Amazon order online last night, and the whole time I kept thinking, there goes my LyBerry money!  

N


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

"bu"
"bugg"
"bud"
budg-ge"

Hmm, I don't know this word.  If only I could move up the cursor on the KB page and have the definition appear on the bottom of the screen.  

Lara Amber


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't have an April budget.  I have a March/April budget and an April/May budget.  I'm definitely into creative budgeting when it comes to my K-books.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

AUGH!  My budget is in tro-uble!  I am reading the In Death series by J.D. Robb (aka Nora Roberts) and there are 30 of them!!!  They are $4-6 each.....if I can hold myslef back to 1 or 2 a week, I MAY make my April budget....maybe?!?!  I am down to $30 left for the month....

Geez...who am I kidding?  I will cave and get another gift certificate before the month is out.....


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

Kindlers will not like what I have to say... but, when I'm low on cash, I head over to my local library and find the books I want...for FREE.
Please don't hate me.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I like FREE for my Kindle....does that count??

When I am low on cash I head over to the Freebie book thread....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I like FREE for my Kindle....does that count??
> 
> When I am low on cash I head over to the Freebie book thread....


I've been here since October so I have a great supply of free Kindle books to pull from. I have not read a DTB since receiving my Kindle in September. I boxed them up and took them to my Mom. Because of a medical condition reading on my Kindle causes less pain and I can read all day.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> AUGH! My budget is in tro-uble! I am reading the In Death series by J.D. Robb (aka Nora Roberts) and there are 30 of them!!! They are $4-6 each.....if I can hold myslef back to 1 or 2 a week, I MAY make my April budget....maybe?!?! I am down to $30 left for the month....
> 
> Geez...who am I kidding? I will cave and get another gift certificate before the month is out.....


LOL! I know how you feel... I don't think I'm halfway through the In Death series, so I have a lot left to buy. But I use my Amazon Visa and get reward points - I save them to use for Kindle books, so I rarely have to pay for a book now. (I usually pay the balance off each month so I'm not trading book money for interest - if that makes sense!)


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Is it sad that I'm down to $21 on my GC and I have to make it last for as loooong as I can......as in more than a month............probably 2 or 3. I keep myself pacified knowing I have 4-7 books on my Kindle that need to be read! I need to stop browsing the Amazon book site lol


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> LOL! I know how you feel... I don't think I'm halfway through the In Death series, so I have a lot left to buy. But I use my Amazon Visa and get reward points - I save them to use for Kindle books, so I rarely have to pay for a book now. (I usually pay the balance off each month so I'm not trading book money for interest - if that makes sense!)


Nope... Makes perfect sense! That's what I do, too! I won't have enough point for a GC until next month, which is why I am trying to hold back...


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I hear you. I used my credit card reward points to buy my last round of books (paperback) and the money was gone so quickly. Thanks goodness I can now buy Kindle books. I save all my spare change in a big jar and that jar now holds my new book budget.

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I received $50 in GC's from my Amazon Chase Visa. I want to read some of my freebies and previously purchased books before using it. Of course if any of my wish list books go on sale I will have to buy them.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Elena said:


> Kindlers will not like what I have to say... but, when I'm low on cash, I head over to my local library and find the books I want...for FREE.
> Please don't hate me.


It's ok Elena - lots of kindlers still go to the library, but I have been on the boards long enough to have a hugh stash of freebies to be read. My favorite group is the Various Classics, Vols. 1 - 7. I am sure there are enough in there to keep me busy for a couple of days anyway.

We definitely do not hate you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I used up the last of the Spa GC my daughter gave me for last Mother's Day (I love facials).  She said she didn't know what she was going to get me for Mother's Day this year.  Silly girl.  An Amazon GC, for sure.  And when I get a GC as a gift, I don't count that towards the current month's budget.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

First trip to CoinStar this evening.  Suddenly, I have new-found respect for coins.


     

N


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I hear ya there....I saw a penny on the ground when I was filling up at the gas station last night. In the past, I wouldn't have bothered picking it up. Last night - you bet I did!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> First trip to CoinStar this evening. Suddenly, I have new-found respect for coins.
> 
> 
> 
> N


I love going to CS


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I hear ya there....I saw a penny on the ground when I was filling up at the gas station last night. In the past, I wouldn't have bothered picking it up. Last night - you bet I did!


As I was reaching into my purse to put my CS receipt away, I saw a penny sitting in the bottom of my purse. I thought: A penny! That could be a whole 'nother Kindle book! 

N


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I have had 45 dollars in my Amazon account for two months.   Maybe it's because I only read one book at a time and I won't buy anything until I finish it and "Outlander" was my first book. It's very loong.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I don't have an April budget. I have a March/April budget and an April/May budget. I'm definitely into creative budgeting when it comes to my K-books.


 Haha, I like that budget system.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

One thing that I do that _really_ helps me is to keep a priority list of books that I want to read. But I don't actually buy that book until I am ready to read it.

When I was buying DTBs, I would purchase them by the boatload to the point where I still have more than 300 unread DTB's in my library. I was paranoid about being without a choice when it came time to read a new book. Obviously I'm a bit OCD about some things.  And since there is no book store within 100 miles of my home, I kept a sizable unread library that I am still working through.

But Kindle alleviates all that. I only have a handful of unread, paid-for books in my Kindle. I have a bunch of free books, just not many that I have paid for but have yet to read. All of Amazon is now my library. Very cool.

That approach really helps my book budget. Not for everyone, but works for me.


----------

